# [EVDL] Low cost level2 EVSE to carry in EV/pih



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I request those in the know (Leaf EV, Volt pish, + owners)
to please respond with what is the lowest cost level2 EVSE 
unit that can be purchased, so that an EV or pih driver 
can carry it in their vehicle with them and be able to put
a 14-50 plug on the end of the cord. The EVSE can be a 
simple, and inexpensive non-networked home unit that can 
provide 3kW (higher would be better).

At the Leaf EV date, I had found $700 units, but the price 
has steadily risen. A search found units in the $1000 price
range and only able to provide 3kW. I am not interested in
level1 or the modified level1+ EVSE.

Please advise so I can be updated as what is available, at
what price range, and where to get them.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - A no graphics, no pop-ups email service

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just in case some Leaf buyers don't know this: if you live in one of the
areas covered by the US DoE grant to Ecotality, you may be able to get a
free charge point. Check out this webpage:

http://www.ecotality.com/companies/theevproject.php

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 19 September, 2011 7:09 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Low cost level2 EVSE to carry in EV/pih

I request those in the know (Leaf EV, Volt pish, + owners) to please respond
with what is the lowest cost level2 EVSE unit that can be purchased, so that
an EV or pih driver can carry it in their vehicle with them and be able to
put a 14-50 plug on the end of the cord. The EVSE can be a simple, and
inexpensive non-networked home unit that can provide 3kW (higher would be
better).

At the Leaf EV date, I had found $700 units, but the price has steadily
risen. A search found units in the $1000 price range and only able to
provide 3kW. I am not interested in
level1 or the modified level1+ EVSE.

Please advise so I can be updated as what is available, at what price range,
and where to get them.


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - A no graphics, no pop-ups email service

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have and have been using one of these portable 240 chargers. It works fine.
I believe it is the only ready to go portable 240 charger available for the
Leaf and Volt or any electric conversion that is using the J plug. 

https://www.homecharging.spx.com/Portal/Display.aspx?id=11&menu=8


****WARNING**** DO NOT AT THIS TIME USE THESE GUYS:
http://www.ev-chargeamerica.com/

They are currently having troubles but will more be more than willing to
take your money and your order. Until they resolve the issues or just flat
out go out of business DO NOT send them any money or place any orders. I am
still waiting for mine to arrive and have been informed that they are not
trying rip anyone off. Bad customer service but they do eventually answer. 



-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-cost-level2-EVSE-to-carry-in-vehicle-tp3825695p3828585.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

